# Blown Bulkhead in a raft?



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Fixing it retail will likely cost more than the boat. Call zach for a quote 720 240 3628.

The boat will handle fine with the blown baffle, but if you get a real tear, you'll be down 2 chambers, instead of one. I bet that would be pretty hard to get ashore.


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

My understanding is that this boat only has two chambers to start and is now one continuous chamber for the whole boat. (I'm a potential half to 1/3 owner of this thing.) Sounds like they have been running it commercially back east on very easy water. Personally, I'm concerned of the safety risk as the thing would sink if punctured.

Laurie


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

I didn't mean to speak for you Laurie, I thought you decided you where not interested. Basically I'm asking would it be a big deal not to have it fixed. My thought about a punctured tube is that since I don't plan on having a frame or a "real" load on it besides people and perhaps a cooler the thorts (sp) would at least keep the rubber from really sinking and becoming a safety hazard in the river.

Like I said, I'm not looking for anything high end here. I don't really plan on taking this on any "serious" water or over nighters. Really just kind of a cheap beater raft to get in and learn and have fun on class II-III(+) type water with non-kayaking friends and family.


----------



## SNCrafter (Dec 11, 2007)

it sounds kind of dangerous to me. there are plenty of other cheap rafts out there that might have patches on them but will stay afloat if you get a hole. if you were to pop this one chambered raft at the top of a long rapid i'm guessing by the time you got to shore it would be deflated enough that it would be very hard to maneuver.


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

i know where you are looking at these and it would be cheaper to just buy the $750 ones with the intact bulkheads. 

not a cheap repair.


----------



## riojedi (May 23, 2005)

If it's blown so bad you can inflate the whole boat from one valve don't buy it. If it's a slower leak, between the chambers, you'll have time to make it to shore before it sinks. 

My 2 cents


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

If you are at one chamber you would need to fix 2 baffles. Takes about 2 hours a baffle at $80 an hour if Zack does it. sj


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

The one for $750 was sold on eBay Friday in the last 19 seconds of the auction. I'm a kayaker that is learning about rafts, so apologize for not knowing what's up. Sounds like something I'll personally avoid. Thanks for the info.

L.


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

lmaciag said:


> The one for $750 was sold on eBay Friday in the last 19 seconds of the auction. I'm a kayaker that is learning about rafts, so apologize for not knowing what's up. Sounds like something I'll personally avoid. Thanks for the info.
> 
> L.


my understanding is they are selling around 40 of them. not sure how many are blown vs intact but there will be others. or just email/call the guy for a non-ebay transaction.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I don't follow one chamber equating to both baffles being blown, if there are only 2 chambers. if one baffle were intact, the boat would still function as a single chambered inflatable. is this a bucket boat to boot?


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

riojedi said:


> If it's blown so bad you can inflate the whole boat from one valve don't buy it. If it's a slower leak, between the chambers, you'll have time to make it to shore before it sinks.
> 
> My 2 cents


Thanks, I like this idea.

MR


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Dave Frank said:


> I don't follow one chamber equating to both baffles being blown, if there are only 2 chambers. if one baffle were intact, the boat would still function as a single chambered inflatable. is this a bucket boat to boot?


No, it's a self bailer.


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

This is what was stated regarding the blown bulkheads.

"We are also selling boats that have blown bulkheads. They are in the same condition as the above raft but only have one main, continuous air chamber."

Maybe they have more of the intact bulkheads and only put one on eBay as advertising... and we are continuting to advertise for them here 

Matt's in contact. I guess we'll see what they have to say. Thanks for the help.


----------

